# Primus does Rush



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Primus with Wolfmother
Tues, June 30
RBC Echo Beach, Toronto

Primus will be doing all of A Farewell To Kings by Rush as the main part of their set...


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

What! That's awesome!

I can't make it there but I hope they release a video of the concert/tribute!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Heard that announced on Q this morning. Sounds like the sort of event to bring together two communities - those who know and love Rush but haven't the foggiest who Primus is, and those who grew up with Primus but think of Rush as somehow "one of those '80s bands". I hope they each come to value the other.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

fretboard said:


> Primus with Wolfmother
> Tues, June 30
> RBC Echo Beach, Toronto
> 
> Primus will be doing all of A Farewell To Kings by Rush as the main part of their set...


The Sword is opening se dates too, they are killer.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I would expect 80% of Primus fans to be Rush fans. I wouldn't hazard a guess anywhere near that ratio for Rush fans who are into Primus beyond Winona or Jerry...

Primus opened for Rush on the Roll The Bones tour in '92 or '93? Les (and his Fearless Flying Frog Brigade I believe was the full name of the band) has played all of Animals by Pink Floyd numerous times in the Y2K-era and he toured the music from Willie Wonka a year or two ago. Rush riffs and tunes are common at Primus shows.

Let me give anyone that clicks on this thread today (Feb 19) and is planning to hit the Toronto show some advice that may or may not be obvious to folks buying tickets...

Standard operating procedure for a move like this would be to go find the page at TM and see what's up, correct? They are the authorized seller after all. 

If you do that right now - you will see either approx. 10 various presale times for tomorrow & Friday, or should you be nervous about getting tickets and decide to check out the VIP angles, you will right now see this as your options;










You do not want to pull the trigger on those unless you want the bonus stuff - meet the band, snag a poster, etc. 

If you just want a standard, face-value ticket (call it $70 after fees) then GO TO THE PRIMUS WEBSITE!

Ticketmaster is going Platinum Pricing for this event. You do not want any part of that. You will not purchase a ticket cheaper on TM than what you will pay right now if still available by clicking the TOUR link on the Primus home page. I purchased 3 General Admission tickets from TicketsToday this morning, in Canadian funds with actual hard stock tickets mailed to me for $211. 

I have purchased tickets through TicketsToday approx. 2 dozen times. They are the authorized seller of the band and its free fanclub. They are not a scalper site. I have used them for Neil Young, Jane's Addiction, Phil Lesh, Warren Haynes... They have an allotment of tickets negotiated for them to price without the excess TM feeds on - hence the strange, non-TM purchase page. 

Hope this helps someone waiting for the TM presales to start tomorrow.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

fretboard said:


> I would expect 80% of Primus fans to be Rush fans. I wouldn't hazard a guess anywhere near that ratio for Rush fans who are into Primus beyond Winona or Jerry...
> 
> Primus opened for Rush on the Roll The Bones tour in '92 or '93? Les (and his Fearless Flying Frog Brigade I believe was the full name of the band) has played all of Animals by Pink Floyd numerous times in the Y2K-era and he toured the music from Willie Wonka a year or two ago. Rush riffs and tunes are common at Primus shows.
> 
> ...


I did exactly as you described here. Got my tix for the show for much less than TicketBastard was showing. Should be a great show!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

fretboard said:


> I would expect 80% of Primus fans to be Rush fans. I wouldn't hazard a guess anywhere near that ratio for Rush fans who are into Primus beyond Winona or Jerry...
> 
> Primus opened for Rush on the Roll The Bones tour in '92 or '93? Les (and his Fearless Flying Frog Brigade I believe was the full name of the band) has played all of Animals by Pink Floyd numerous times in the Y2K-era and he toured the music from Willie Wonka a year or two ago. Rush riffs and tunes are common at Primus shows.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

The link didn’t work on my phone, had to use my laptop to complete the purchase.

https://primus.shop.ticketstoday.com/basket.aspx?Action=AddTickets&eventId=194878


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Primus who?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hard pass


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

player99 said:


> Primus who?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like Primus and Les Claypool. 

I also appreciate his admiration for the band I grew up loving and still do.

But, I’d rather hear Primus play Primus.

Maybe Dream Theatre would be a more suitable band to cover Rush.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Maybe Dream Theatre would be a more suitable band to cover Rush.


I recently watched an interview with JP mentioning the covers they do of Rush live. A bit OT, but I was disappointed that I never have seen that band. They were touring with Megadeath for the Gigantour oI think tver a decade ago but they didn't stick around for the Western leg of that tour which I was at. They left the tour after the TO dates, which I understand of course.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There are times when Primus is a bit like The Residents, but with a beat.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

As I mentioned, I think highly of Claypool, but the live performance he gave at the R & R HOF induction playing a Rush song was weird and uncomfortable for me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> I recently watched an interview with JP mentioning the covers they do of Rush live. A bit OT, but I was disappointed that I never have seen that band. They were touring with Megadeath for the Gigantour oI think tver a decade ago but they didn't stick around for the Western leg of that tour which I was at. They left the tour after the TO dates, which I understand of course.


DT are the biggest Rush fans (next to me) that you’re ever likely to see.


----------

